# BareCreek's "Official" Kidding Thread! :)



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, we came home to the first kids of the year! :leap: Our red doe Cherry Pie kidded twins this evening :kidblue: :kidblue: . They are doing great, nice chunky kids. One of the kids is a solid dark red, he has white front legs and some white on his stomach. The other kid is a traditional, he has a blaze and one big dot on his neck. The paint weighed 7.5 lbs and the traditional weighed 8 lbs. So excited! :wahoo: Will get pics tomorrow!

EDIT: Changed Topic Name


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: New Kids!*

Well congrats to ya! Sounds like you are starting off the year well.


----------



## iluvgoats (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: New Kids!*

Congrats! We had our first twins in January and it is a wonderful experience! Can't wait to see the pics! :clap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Kids!*

Congrats.....  :leap: :clap:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: New Kids!*

I took the babies outside today, and got some great pics! Here they are,
http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s466/BareCreekFarm/


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: New Kids!*

Congrats on the cute kids! :stars:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: New Kids!*

Theyr so cute!


----------



## iluvgoats (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: New Kids!*

They are adorable! I have been trying to find a red female.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We had more babies this afternoon! One of our does, Baby Shoogie, has looked like she was going to explode at any moment for a week. She had twins today :kidred: :kidblue: ! It was an easy kidding, it only took about 15 minutes. While she was cleaning the first kid, the second just fell right out :shocked: The kids are doing great! I love this doe, and I am so glad that she had a doe for us this year! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Pics?? lol


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Our goats have been busy the last few days! Delilah had twins :kidred: :kidblue: the buck is red and the doe is traditional!
Sally Kidded huge kids :kidred: :kidblue: One was 9.7 lbs and the other was 8.5 lbs! They are doing great
Rain Dance kidded :kidred: :kidred: , her kids were small 3.5 lbs and 5.5 lbs, but are doing well
Queen kidded :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:, all of her kids are doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Picture of the Red Buck kid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Toooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well you have been busy congrats on all the new babies I can't wait to see pictures of them all. Your photobucket said I needed a password.


----------

